# milk blister that does not go away



## kdaisy (Nov 1, 2007)

What to do about a milk blister that doesn't seem to go away? It gets really big and sore, causes a massive plugged duct, then I pop it and the duct clears up. The milk blister seems to heal up, but a tiny white spot remains, with sharp pinpoint pain that radiates inward whether I am nursing or not. Then a week later it balloons up again, and the whole thing starts over.

I don't have any other blisters, just the same one over and over, so that makes me think it isn't yeast.

Any thoughts? TIA


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

:

Right there with you....

-Angela


----------



## jennybean0722 (Jun 19, 2006)

I had milk blisters galore for several months. And I had that white spot too, although I am not sure what it was. However, it may be from your plugged duct. Some build up may still be lingering.

I did a whole bunch of things to make them go away, not sure what caused it in the first place, but I think alot of it had to do with his latch changing. In the meantime, I increased my water intake, put lanolin on to deal with the pain as much as I could, pumped every so often to get the plug out, popped it, etc. The thing I think which helped the most was to soak the nipple in very warm salt water. It felt good actually, but it did sting a little.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I wonder if lecithin would help, as it is supposed to work with plugged ducts?


----------



## smanore (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd heard years ago about increasing the amount of vitamin C in the diet to help decrease the incidence of milk blisters. Many use a sterile needle to open them. Just be sure to keep the area clean afterward if you open it.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatioGardener* 
I wonder if lecithin would help, as it is supposed to work with plugged ducts?

i take lecithin for a recurring milk blister. it DOES seem to help when i can remember to take it consistently









i get one in the same place, over and over again also. i'm thinking acupuncture could help.


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

I am having this same problem-so I thought I would bump up this thread. Anyone have anymore ideas on what worked. I have a recurring one ( I think it is one) in the same spot -smack right in the middle-on my right side. It seems to hurt more than not these days. It goes from looking like an open sore-to white-to open-to white-and stings with the sharp pinpoint pain that the OP was describing. Salt water helps a little-but it always comes back. My little one is 6 months.

If the lecithin helped-how much do you take?


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

nak

hi pumpkinseed! i am also dealing with this - healing from the 2nd occurrence.







: i have been following the protocol on the kellymom site which is to soak w/ epsom salt water before nursing, follow w/ saline soak. apply some breastmilk and let dry, and then apply lanolin (i'm using earth mama angel baby nipple butter). i didn't do anything but the epsom salt soak the 1st time and it came back. i do have to pop them w/ a needle to drain the plugged ducts and to get rid of the pain. nursing with an unpopped milk blister is more than i can stand.

i sure hope it stays gone this time... hope yours heals quickly!


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi eksmom!!








Its been ages since I have been on this board-but came on in (painful) desperation today to find answers!
I will PM you separately to drop you a note on my life








Thanks for the kelly mom protocol-I will definitely try it-I think we have epsom salts around here -I have just been doing the saline soaks after-but it makes way more sense to be doing them before you nurse.
-p'seed


----------

